# New broodmare



## amysue (Feb 11, 2019)

My husband bought me a bred mare for my birthday this past December. McCalls KL Wren. I am absolutely in love with her


----------



## ClaraN (Feb 11, 2019)

She is so beautiful. When is she due?


----------



## threeten (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautiful mare! I know you will be anxious to see the foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2019)

Very nice Amysue , your husband buys great presents


----------



## Minimor (Feb 11, 2019)

Very pretty!!


----------



## amysue (Feb 12, 2019)

She was pasture bred but we estimate a may foal. Cannot wait to see what she produces.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 12, 2019)

She is a pretty girl. How exciting! I'd say your husband is a keeper. Looking forward to seeing her baby


----------



## WantAMini (Feb 13, 2019)

Such a beautiful Mare. Approximately how soon before the baby should arrive?


----------



## Sandra Ericson (Feb 20, 2019)

What a pretty mare


----------



## Gayze (Feb 21, 2019)

She's lovely. What a pretty face.


----------



## Gramie K (Feb 21, 2019)

She’s very pretty!


----------



## Thepatches (Apr 13, 2019)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## madmax (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations on your beautiful gift! Looks like a winner there, I like her alertness getting her picture taken.


----------

